# brisbane or melbourne?



## Sam Li (Mar 27, 2015)

I am a Chartered Builder with more than 16 years experience in construction industry in HK focuing on superstructure construction, renovation, fitting out and building maintenance.
I plan to more to Australia in 2017. Can anyone advise me which city could be easiler to find a job? I can see there is much recruitment post in melbourne. But are these companies will consider new comer? I have no working experience in Australia.


----------



## thedore (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi,
It is a good post. The same goes for Brisbane and Perth as well. but why nobody replied ?
Regards.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

You would need answers from people in your field of work, to be sure of reliability. 
The general rule is that Australian experience is generally required. However, in some types of work that may not be required as much.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Do you have a visa?


----------



## Sam Li (Mar 27, 2015)

Not yet, but should be ok in 2016.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

I would use the main job sites such as seek.com.au to gain an idea of where the most jobs are


----------

